# quick question



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

anyone know what size boat i could hook up a 25 hp outboard motor to , that would pair up nicely?


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*boat and motor*

What are you looking to do with the boat? Water ski? Haul nets? Have floating deck parties?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

basicly just get out on the water.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

*25hp motor on a boat*

Well here is an example... 16ft alum. jon boat

http://raleigh.craigslist.org/boa/414309042.html

You *can* put it on a 16ft or 17ft open cockpit fishing platform, like a small boston whaler. And you would be able to roam around at low speed... troll, run at 10 knots, etc.

No skiing, no speed. Which is fine... except when you need to outrun a storm.

Look over the craigslist ads you have access to... you will see 18' boats with anything from 65hp outboards to 140hp and up...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You can put it on a squareback canoe and have a quick, relatively dry fishing platform for freshwater/sheltered inshore saltwater


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

16ft jon boat is perfect... Thats what ive been using for years.. Its an old boat.. 1983.. and the motor is a 97 mercury.. Gets up out of its own way.. big time.. my gps clocked me at 36 mph.. thats pretty fast for a tillar model boat..Makes your eyes water something fierce..
One piece of advice it like to hand.. is get you a dead man...some kind of weight in the front.. otherwise youll porpoise pretty good in choppy seas.. and if you use a live man.. he'll be about an inch shorter by the time you return..lol.. them jons.. are a bit rough..


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If you can find a 14' Carolina Skiff that would be the ticket. I/ve seen them this sumer go for a little at $1500 which is a great price.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*14 skiff*

I have a 14ft carolina skiff that I have unofficially been trying to sell,

I f your interested shoot me a PM and we can talk.

I have 15hp on it now but often borrow my buddies 25hp when I go to false cape with all my gear. It plain flys with a 25hp..

MATT


----------

